# My Girls as cartoons!



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Found these pics on a website, they have cartoon images of every colour of chihuahua, I thought it was really cool and saved the pics of my girls as cartoons! Maybe wen I get paid I'll get something off the site with their cartoon pics on!

Sugar 










Spice


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

If you post a couple of side shots of your girls I can give a couple of cartoons in these styles for. Ou if you want?


----------



## BuddyAnLadyBug (Aug 13, 2012)

Those are too cute!

~Erica~


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

love the cartoon chis !!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> If you post a couple of side shots of your girls I can give a couple of cartoons in these styles for. Ou if you want?


Oh really cool?! How do u do it? I'll post some pics here hope they r ok.....



























































Do any of those suit?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe those are cute.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Yep, they're good. I can never get over how cute your girls are! I'll just draw them for you on the iPad. Do you want them the same style as those with your girls' colouring or do you want any changes made?


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Yep, they're good. I can never get over how cute your girls are! I'll just draw them for you on the iPad. Do you want them the same style as those with your girls' colouring or do you want any changes made?


Awe thank u!

That's so cool u can draw on ur iPad? I hav an iPad too but don't think I could do a decent drawing on it though lol. 
Any style as long as its cute, whatever u think, as long as they hav the colouring of my girls, so you'd know it's them ya kno?! thank u so much xxx


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I love the iPad for drawing. I have to use a stylus though. It takes a bit of practice to get used to it. There's a pic of Mylo in the graphics section that I did on the iPad. I'll give it a go in this style hopefully tomorrow r wed but I go away on thurs for a week so if not it'll be after that


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Love the pics, your girls are so darn adorable! Can't wait to see the cartoon pics of them!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I love the iPad for drawing. I have to use a stylus though. It takes a bit of practice to get used to it. There's a pic of Mylo in the graphics section that I did on the iPad. I'll give it a go in this style hopefully tomorrow r wed but I go away on thurs for a week so if not it'll be after that


I had a look at ur pic of Mylo before I went to bed last night, it's amazing! Ur so good at it. Thanks a million cant wait to see them xxx


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Jennin24 said:


> Love the pics, your girls are so darn adorable! Can't wait to see the cartoon pics of them!


Awe thank u xxx


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

SugarChi said:


> I had a look at ur pic of Mylo before I went to bed last night, it's amazing! Ur so good at it. Thanks a million cant wait to see them xxx


Thanks. I'm glad you like it


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is the one of Sugar. I copied the outline for the most part but added a few bits and did the colouring myself. I hope it's right and that you like it. 










Here's just the plain drawing


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is spice...










And the plain one


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I think Sugar is possibly a lot more red than she looked in the photo I went off. See what you think snd if you want me to change it let me know xox


----------



## LearningLinda (Mar 19, 2011)

The cartoons are so cute


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Here is the one of Sugar. I copied the outline for the most part but added a few bits and did the colouring myself. I hope it's right and that you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Buildthemskywards said:


> Here is spice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god! They are soooooo cool! I love them thank u SO much!!! 

Yes Sugar wud be a bit more red than that, those pics were took outside with the sun shinning on them so she prob looks lighter, but don't worry I still love the pic thank u xxxx


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm going away for a few days but I'll do a better one of Sugar when I get back. If you want anything else doing just let me know, I like to have a project! I'm glad you like them


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I'm going away for a few days but I'll do a better one of Sugar when I get back. If you want anything else doing just let me know, I like to have a project! I'm glad you like them


Dont be worrying about doing anymore I honestly love them! Unless u want to but whenever u hav free time no rush.

Lol I've just noticed uve even got Spices eyes smaller than Sugars in the pics lol, love them!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

OMG, your girls are sooo cute! Love the self-made cartoons .


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I put some black around Sugar's eyes because it almost looks like she's wearing eyeliner. Did you get your girls from the same breeder? I want to get another chi in the future (I want one now but I'm not allowed!!) and I love Sugar's colouring. I love Spice too but I think it's because she has a gorgeous little face more than her colouring. I love the black mask.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I put some black around Sugar's eyes because it almost looks like she's wearing eyeliner. Did you get your girls from the same breeder? I want to get another chi in the future (I want one now but I'm not allowed!!) and I love Sugar's colouring. I love Spice too but I think it's because she has a gorgeous little face more than her colouring. I love the black mask.


Lol yes I suppose it does look like she has eyeliner on! No they are from diff breeders, Sugar comes from smaller parents than Spice, she's gonna be a chunkier chi I think. Tho still relatively short. I wasn't sure if Sugar was gonna keep her mask but she has, it's funny when she's panting she looks like the joker from batman lol! I would love another chi in the near future too n really want a black n tan like Mylo, he's gorg! I keep telling my hubby I want a black chi next n he just cringes lol!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I had more time than I thought so here is my reworking of Sugar...
I don't like things to not be right. It was the first one I did and I wasn't completely happy with it anyway. 










Hope you like it


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I had more time than I thought so here is my reworking of Sugar...
> I don't like things to not be right. It was the first one I did and I wasn't completely happy with it anyway.
> 
> 
> ...


Omg that's perfect! That's my Sugar! That ones much more accurate thank u so much for taking the time to do that


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

SugarChi said:


> Lol yes I suppose it does look like she has eyeliner on! No they are from diff breeders, Sugar comes from smaller parents than Spice, she's gonna be a chunkier chi I think. Tho still relatively short. I wasn't sure if Sugar was gonna keep her mask but she has, it's funny when she's panting she looks like the joker from batman lol! I would love another chi in the near future too n really want a black n tan like Mylo, he's gorg! I keep telling my hubby I want a black chi next n he just cringes lol!


I love the black mask. I love Zorana's Leo and his little black mask too. I think your girls are gorgeous. I keep looking at the website where I got Mylo (even though I can't get one!) and I can't find any as beautiful as yours. I want a girl this time so I can buy girlie stuff and have a pink signature! I used to have a black and tan one so he reminds me of her. I love the little eyebrows.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

SugarChi said:


> Omg that's perfect! That's my Sugar! That ones much more accurate thank u so much for taking the time to do that


No problem. It niggles me to not have things as good as I can get them so it would have just annoyed me. Glad you like them and now you don't have to pay to get them done!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Can u put that one of Sugar on the sugar cube background? I love the backgrounds for them!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

No problem  It'll have to be when I get back from Leeds as I've given my niece and nephew my iPad to borrow while I'm away. I'll get it to you Monday or Tuesday. If I haven't done it by tues remind me because I'll have forgotten!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> No problem  It'll have to be when I get back from Leeds as I've given my niece and nephew my iPad to borrow while I'm away. I'll get it to you Monday or Tuesday. If I haven't done it by tues remind me because I'll have forgotten!


No probs at all! Also was just thinking can u make Spice a little more ginger in hers? I was looking at her just there n realised she's quite ginger/orange in colour, hadn't realised it before but she's a ginger spice lol! If u don't mind?? I'm sorry I'm being such a nuisance! I just love the pics of them uve done so much )))


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I was thinking that after I'd posted the picture of Sugar which is funny because I pulled the colour straight from the photograph. No probs...I'll do that when I get back too


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I was thinking that after I'd posted the picture of Sugar which is funny because I pulled the colour straight from the photograph. No probs...I'll do that when I get back too


Cool, I didn't realise u could do that! Ye that is strange though, as it looks more of a brown shade than the gingery colour I think she is, that's weird it came out like that! Ok thank u so much ur really kind to take the time to do them for me  xxx


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Must have been the lighting in the picture. No problem...I like to help. They're such beautiful girls, how could I not enjoy doing something where I have to look at them?


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Must have been the lighting in the picture. No problem...I like to help. They're such beautiful girls, how could I not enjoy doing something where I have to look at them?


Awe U r really sweet! Thank , ur so kind


----------

